# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشجوی پزشکی ازاد هستم لطفا کمک کنید

## amirhosein_gdz

******

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhosein_gdz



با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز
دانشجوی پزشکی ازاد هستم و قصد دارم در کنکور 98 شرکت کنم ایا لازمه مثل بچه های دانشگاه دولتی انصراف بدم؟؟یا میتونم بعد از اعلام نتایج با توجه به نتیجه ی کسب شده تصمیم بگیرم؟؟


بعد قبولی توی کنکور می تونی انصراف بدی مشکلی نیست*

----------

